# Stupid is as stupid does



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Some people just ain't got no smarts! 





__





StackPath






www.firehouse.com


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The story said the person was exercising near the tracks.....can you get hit and pinned by a train NEAR the tracks......more than likely he was ON the tracks......


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeeeooowww, pinned under a train? That will be one of those, "got run over by a train but I'm still walkin" stories.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He was near the tracks, there was a track to the right and a track to the left. He was careful to just exercise on the convenient wood beams and not on the tracks!


----------

